# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Merkez Bankası'ndaki para nerede?

## bozok

*Merkez Bankası’ndaki para nerede?*



Başbakan Erdoğan Merkez Bankası döviz rezervi ndeki artışı sürekli anlatıyor. Halka yanlış bilgi veriyor ama puan topladığı sürece bunda bir sakınca görmüyor.

Konuyla ilgili iki yazı yazdım. Merkez Bankası rezervlerinin* “tasarruf edilmiş para”* olmadığına, dış borçlara karşı *“ipotek altına alınmış”* para olduğuna değindim.

Rezervin de aslında dış borç olduğunu belirttim.

Bu konuda iktidardan hiçbir açıklama gelmiyor. Ama garip olan, muhalefet de bu *“yanlış bilgi”* ile yapılan propagandayı görmezden geliyor.

Son günlerde haber kanallarında çeşitli illerde yapılan seçim röportajlarını izliyorum. Bölgelerdeki AKP adayları da Başbakan’ı taklit ederek *“Biz geldiğimizde 27 milyar döviz rezervi vardı, ama biz 9 senede kasamızdaki parayı 94 milyara çıkardık”* diye övünüyor.

Muhalefet sormayabilir, ama her ilde bu tür propaganda ile karşılaşan vatandaşlar bazı sorular sorabilir.

şimdi vereceğim soruları sorsunlar AKP ’li adaylara, bakalım ne cevap alacaklar;

1- Merkez Bankası döviz rezervi nerede saklanıyor?

2- Ankara’daki Merkez Bankası kasasında duran net döviz ve altın miktarı ne kadardır?

3- Türkiye’nin döviz rezervinin ne kadarı, hangi ülkelerdeki hangi bankalarda duruyor?

4- Türkiye yabancı ülkelerde tuttuğu bu döviz rezervinden ne kadar faiz alıyor?

5- Türkiye’ye dış borç olarak giren ve sıcak para dediğimiz döviz cinsine reel ne kadar faiz ödeniyor?

6- Türkiye’nin dış borcu ne kadar?

7- Dünyada döviz rezervi tutan kaç ülke var?

8- Türkiye Merkez Bankası döviz rezervini hangi durumlarda kullanabilir?

İşte bu soruları sorun bakalım* “döviz rezervini artırdık ”* diyen milletvekili adaylarına. Bakalım ne cevaplar alacaksınız. Bu soruları sormadan önce mutlaka *“döviz rezervi nedir, ne işe yarar?”* sorusunu sormayı ihmal etmeyin. ünce buna cevap versinler.

*NOT:* Bilmeyenler için tekrarlayayım. Merkez Bankası döviz rezervi, dış borçlara karşı garanti olması için tutulan paradır. Bir tür ipotekli paradır. Genellikle yine borç alınan paradır, canınız istediğinde harcayamazsınız. Bu rezerv genellikle başka ülkelerde saklanır, ki borç ödenemezse buradan ödensin diye.



*Can ATAKLI* / VATAN GZT. / 31 Mayıs 2011

----------

